# Cherry Bowl



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

This is a cherry bowl I made several months back. I like it. Had this posted on another forum and surprisingly it drew over a 1000 viewers. Surprised me, it did. Well today I gave it away to my sister in law. Like losing a friend. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah, so far I have most of my turnings other than pens but if I did bowls .. no way could I have all them sitting around. If I hand my wife a turning she take sit and sits it in the hutch. Only going to be able to do that for so long  

Corey


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey Your right there. I have/had a couple hundred of them at least. Mitch


----------

